# [H] Star Wars minis by WotC [W] 40K Space Marines



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

*Location: United States; Texas*

Hello,

I have the following sets, or near complete, sets of Star Wars miniatures by Wizards of the Coast available for trade.

Rebel Storm; missing Scout Trooper on Speederbike
Clone Strike; missing Darth Maul
Revenge of the Sith; complete
Universe; complete
Champions of the Force; complete
Bounty Hunters; complete
Alliance and Empire; missing Jawa on Ronto
The Force Unleashed; complete
Legacy of the Force; complete
Knights of the Old Republic; complete
Clone Wars; complete
Imperial Entanglements; complete
Jedi Academy; complete


































































































I also have maps, boxed set exclusives, and other extras not listed at this time but will list later, such as an extra AT-ST from the Universe set and an extra Krayt Dragon from Bounty Hunters.

























That little blue guy is a Marine to show scale for the AT-AT and others. 

I'm looking for Space Marine models. I'll entertain most offers sent my way. I don't mind partially assembled or painted kits. Troops, pewter or plastic, tanks, I'm looking for all of it. Specifically, I'm looking to build a new army and I'm hoping to trade these off to get me to that point.

Please, PM and let's talk!


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

will you break up the sets? I have almost complete sets and only need 1-2 in certain sets. Also might want extras of certain R and Vr such as clone strike destroyer droid or revenge of the sith AT-RT. I am also possibly looking for 3rd AT-AT if you have one and the price is right.

Doc


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Depending on the offer anything is possible. I'm at work so I don't have the full freedom to list everything in detail.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

roger...understood. Just hit me up when you can and I will let you know what I am looking for and what I have. I am also interested in possible bulk C and Uncommons.

Doc


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ghhhkk! Doc, PM me and let's get the ball rolling. This way I can go home and inventory for your wants. Bulk C and UC? Done


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

lol...I am still on post and not sure what time I will get out of here or my troops will get released....I have to check my inventory and PM you.

Doc


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Ok, just PM me.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

As an addendum, anyone looking forward to the Fantasy Flight miniatures game for Star Wars may want to take advantage of what I have while I have it.


----------



## Falkenhyn (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey im up for buying some gear off you as i dont have any spaceos' to trade you.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Now with pics!


----------



## asabiasante (May 22, 2012)

Star Wars "Rebel Storm" is the very first set for the Star Wars miniatures game. There are 60 different pre-painted figures in the set and each Starter Set gets us off to a good start with eight random figures, plus two exclusive rare figures. Starter set also includes the instruction booklet, a battle map (Death Star), 8 terrain tiles, damage counters, a D20, and full color stats cards for the 10 figures that come in our starter set (basically everything two people need to play a basic game) and It is similar to the D&D minis game in many ways. Many of them feel good while playing.


----------

